
A collection of various lists for hackers, pentesters and security researchers - axiomdata316
https://github.com/Hack-with-Github/Awesome-Hacking
======
dang
Lists don't make great HN submissions because there's little to discuss about
them. People might point out something that should or shouldn't be on the
list, but otherwise the thread (if there is one) will just focus on the things
the elements on the list all have in common, which is a lowest common
denominator sort of discussion. We've learned over the years that specific
topics are much more intellectually interesting than generic ones, so
generally it's better to select the most interesting item on a list and submit
that instead. You can always add a comment that points to the list it came
from.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20lists%20denominator&sort=byDate&type=comment)

